# Apple glazed pork roast (crock pot style)



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 4 lb pork loin roast
6 apples (I prefer granny smith)
1/4 cup apple juice (I prefer cider)
3 tbls brown sugar
1 tsp ground ginger

Rub roast with salt and pepper. Brown pork roast
under broiler to remove excess fat and drain well. Core and quarter apples. (peel or not). Place apple quarters in bottom of crfockpot. Place roast on top of apples. Combine juice or cider, brown sugar and ginger. Spoon over top of roast moistening well. Cover and cook on low 10-12 hours, until done.

Serve with a good corn bread stuffing


----------

